# State Criminalizes Unlicensed Satellite Install



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> *...criminal and civil penalties also extend to any person that
> willfully employs an unlicensed person for installation work*
> 
> The State of Connecticut recently passed a law that authorizes criminal penalties against any person who willfully installs a satellite dish or antenna without first obtaining a qualifying license. Any person found in violation of the order could face stiff civil penalties, including $1,000 for a first violation, $1,500 for a second and $3,000 for a third.
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Another big brother tatic....:flaiming


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Installers will definetly have to be licensed now but I'm sure homeowners will continue to buy and install their own dishes.

How many people do their own plumbing and electrical work in their homes without pulling a permit or hiring a licensed contractor to go the work ?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Just another way to raise some $$$ for the state and control people's lives.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed, Rich. The more the government pretends to protect us from ourselves, the less free we become.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Unbelievable. Next you won't be able to install your TV without first having a license to plug it in.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

There must not be much going on in Connecticut...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A solution looking for a problem, just like so much that the government does today.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

I want to believe that homeowners are exempt from this law when installing their own dishes, but.... It's Connecticut. 

Mewonders how much lobbying the "professional" installers did to get this law passed. Now they get more business_!_


----------



## stringray13 (Jul 12, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> I want to believe that homeowners are exempt from this law when installing their own dishes, but.... It's Connecticut.
> 
> Mewonders how much lobbying the "professional" installers did to get this law passed. Now they get more business_!_


I cannot imagine any real professional being so stupid as to think getting the government involved in their business would help it, but I have no doubt that they exist.

The more regulations and red tape one has to go through in order to make a living, the less living one can do.

This just opens up a box full of dead Xmas puppies to start on complex liscensing procedures and un-needed tests.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Tests? I don't know. Some states license such fringe "professionals" with just a paid application.

Thumb through all the threads of folks complaining about what blockheads or jerks their installers were. The typical response for when they get caught doing something dumb is to tell their bosses or tell the bosses' bosses and hope that it all works out. What if the victim of a bad install could get the jerk's license suspended? Maybe that would weed out bums quicker. Maybe installer companies would be more diligent in hiring workers. Maybe more good installation experiences would lead to more newbies feeling confident about switching to satellite TV. Maybe.

I'm certainly not saying that the new rule is all good, but I think it's hasty to say that it's 100% bad. Maybe someone with more knowledge of the new Connecticut rules could tell us more.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Assuming that being certified in Connecticut will actually mean something, if you had
the choice of getting a _certified_ or an _uncertified_ installer, which would you choose?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Nick said:


> Assuming that being certified in Connecticut will actually mean something, if you had
> the choice of getting a _certified_ or an _uncertified_ installer, which would you choose?


Obviously most folks would choose a licensed installer. But what if I want to invite my handy-with-a-wrench friend over and toss up a dish on our own? Will that be illegal under this new law?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I just wonder about the requirements for "schools, apprenticeships, and journeyman experience", when a simple set of rules and installation standards would do.

Isn't there enough to do before 2-17-09, without making otherwise-qualified people spend years in a quasi-union training program?


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

> ...criminal penalties against any person who willfully installs ...


I see an out for the do-it-yourselfer. Just have this conversation with your spouse before proceeding&#8230;

"Honey, I don't want to install a satellite dish."

"If you don't, there will be repercussions you won't like."

"OK, even though it's against my will, I'll do it."


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

the CT law is four years old (08-19-2003 rev)..... requires that you take TWO written test after completing a structured course for each, with no field / installation test. Now this satellite installation license (V-7) does NOT allow you to install the video and audio porton of the system. To legally install the vidoe and audio portion you need a second license (C-5) which requires TWO more courses and testing, again both written. Now understand that one of the courses for each is Business and Law, you may very well be required to take it twice.

The fines stated are correct.

Now, before proceeding actually getting the courses testing and licensing you have to submit a request to be licensed ... this can take up to 6 months to get approved.


The application fee is $100.00 per license and is non-refundable. Add the cost of the courses and testing (yes it's a seperate charge) and the annual licenses.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Now understand that one of the courses for each is Business and Law, you may very well be required to take it twice.


Pretty soon you'll have to be a lawyer to install a satellite dish.


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

They should actually ban quite a few of the so called "Professional Installers", if you know what I mean


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

Jolliec said:


> They should actually ban quite a few of the so called "Professional Installers", if you know what I mean


and "they" probably have the license .... it does NOT require that you actually know how to point a dish OR secure its mounting


----------



## ampman337 (Aug 24, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> Obviously most folks would choose a licensed installer. But what if I want to invite my handy-with-a-wrench friend over and toss up a dish on our own? Will that be illegal under this new law?


I would imagine this only applies to someone you hire for pay. (if your friend charges you find another friend)
You should always hire someone who is licensed and insured. That way if he drills a hole in your electric you're covered. It does happen


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

ampman337 said:


> I would imagine this only applies to someone you hire for pay. (if your friend charges you find another friend)
> You should always hire someone who is licensed and insured. That way if he drills a hole in your electric you're covered. It does happen


My good friend drilled into a copper hot-water pipe...we all took a damned good look at the pipe. Damned good because he was a damned good installer and the hole was imperceptably small. Pinholes are far larger.

He stopped as soon as he hit it, and it made NO sense that a hotwater pipe would run there (no tubs or sinks above or below, and this was an exterior livingroom wall) but the damage was done.

Hooray for insurance!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I think this is a good thing. As a customer I have to shell out my hard earned dollars and want to know that the installer is licensed. 

It also means that i can complain to the licensing authority if this guy/gal does a crappy job. Nothing like threatening to pull a license to get an installer to fix a poor install. I know there are lots of installers on this board and can understand why you might not like licensing at first glance. But really it helps the good installers because it makes it harder for the crappy installers to stay in business. It's a good thing for customers in the long run.


----------

